# I lost 5 pounds in January's 10 pound challenge. Wanna go again in February?



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I SHOULD have lost 6 pounds instead of 5, but I slipped up a bit at the end of the month. Still, I am pleased with the results and I do believe that I will go again in February. 

Anybody want to join me?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm in! Adding more exercise in this month


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

I stepped on the scale this morning (as I do every morning) and low and behold - _5 pounds less_! I just put out a challenge yesterday on my blog to my readers - *#bellyburn30daychallenge* - and am doing it with them! It was rough, being the first day, and I am a bit sore today, but since I've already seen results, I'm going to do it!! If y'all want to check out my blog post *>>HERE<<* , I'd love to have you stop by! Cheers to everyone! *Let's make 2020 the best year yet!!!*


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Yeah....... 

Let the games begin!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I lost 4/10ths of a pound. Very aggravated.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I lost 3 lbs this last week. As far as going forward..I say YES keep the challenge going. I don't post during the week but I check to see how others are doing.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well I had a bit of a bobble, and so I am starting again today. I gained a few ounces because of 2 days in which we had the superbowl (chips n dips) my son's birthday and then we ate fast food for dinner because we had car trouble.

We should pick up the car today, and so today I am back to counting calories again. As of today I will be able to be eating baked chicken and vegetables and such for my meals.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I got hit with overwhelming hunger again and regained the 6 lbs I had lost, plus 1 more. 

I have been reading about digestion and wondered if my problem might be poor digestion because I don't make enough stomach acid (HCL), enough bile, and/or enough digestive enzymes. My genetic data indicates poor fat digestion and metabolism, so I have been relying on starches for energy, but recently starches are not satisfying or filling. I also have to supplement several vitamins and minerals and that can also indicate poor digestion.

So I thought, what would happen if I ate more foods that didn't require as much digestion? The only way I can think to do that is to eat more simple sugars! I looked up sugar diet and all I can find are articles that say to decrease sugar.

Then I remembered a diet called the Shangri-la diet. The basic concept was to drink an unflavored oil or sugar water between meals. The idea behind it was it gave you calories, but the brain did not react to it - no smell, little taste, no trigger like a doughnut or piece of pizza would have. 

Many people found that doing this greatly reduced hunger and they ate much less at mealtime. I even read where some people developed a craving for fruits and vegetables.

What got me started down this path was I have been feeling really tired lately. I forced myself to work outside for 2-4 hours a day, and I was really dragging. I was hungry all the time, weight kept going up, and energy was in the pits.

I went grocery shopping while I was hungry and feeling down. I bought and ate a whole package of Oreos. A couple hours later I noticed how good I felt. Even though it was raining on and off, I had so much energy I went out and worked in the garden for a couple of hours. I continued to feel good all day, had a good night's sleep, and woke up feeling good the next day.

Yesterday I made coffee (decaf) and added real sugar to it. I also added sugar to a couple of things I ate later in the day. I woke up this morning feeling good again this morning.

I'm going to try 1 tbsp of sugar 3 times a day - that's only 150 calories - and see if that handles the hunger problem. I probably will experiment some and try honey and maple sugar and see which I handle best. I guess I should also monitor my blood glucose and make sure I'm not creating a problem.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Interesting scenario! 

I droop badly between 1:00 and 3:00 in the afternoon. 

After supper, I want something crunchy.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

As a diabetic, I have found that I can "smooth out" the swings in my blood sugar by small between meal snacks. Only instead of eating a spoonful of sugar I eat 2-3 crackers.

The theory behind the crackers instead of sugar is that sugar is digested so quickly that it is gone in about 15 minutes, and then my blood sugar starts to drop again. Crackers stay with me for a while.
'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''

For what it is worth, before I got my blood sugar stabilized I alternated between feeling draggy and feeling sleepy, and it was not a good way to live. I also craved sweets. 

I am feeling much better now that I eat frequent small snacks and now that my meals are smaller than they used to be. By having a small, steady amount of food in my stomach I get a small, steady supply of nourishment to my cells and I am very much more energetic


----------



## lunalupis (Mar 14, 2013)

Makeesha came with me on my walk today! YAY! She loved it! She was so excited to get to walk with daddy again!
#bellyburn30daychallenge
#miraclemile


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have been sort of POKING AT my diet instead of following it: as a result I have only lost 1 pound

On the good side I HAVE lost one pound, in the midst of various temptations and even though my husband brought home leftover cake from Scout Sunday. 

Yeah, I ate some of it as well. This is my life.

Still, I did lose a pound. WHOO HOO!


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

Well I lot 2 lbs but I went to the Dr yesterday and my weight had gone up since last time (no surprise). She pushed drinking the water...alot of water. I have water with me all the time but its not enough. She did tell me if i felt like I needed a between meal snack eat a hand full of nuts and drink water. So I'm pushing the water.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Ah, well. NEXT time you see her she will be impressed.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

Any truth to the old stereotype of yogurt and the french I wonder? https://frenchwomendontgetfat.com/making-yogurt/


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My husband loves yogurt. AND he is very heavy

That being said, he is using it to replace ice cream, which is a VERY good idea!


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

It looks like only 1 lb gone this week. Its better than gaining but it seems I try much harder. Forge ahead I say! My problem is I can't get the gallon of water down. I try and water is all I drink. How is everyone else doing? I hope you all have a great week!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My daughter and her family is visiting this week: I figure I will weigh myself when she leaves. That is NOT ideal, but...........

Ah well. I might end up envying you the pound that you lost!


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

Enjoy your family visit and relax, you might be surprised by how well you do. Its amazing how easy the weight comes on but such a struggle to take off. I wish you GOOD LUCK Terri but mostly enjoy the visit!!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, DD and her family has gone home, and I think that I will have either fish or chicken for dinner tonight.

It will be a couple of days before I will know what I weigh: the last 2 days were very high in salt! Now I use as much salt as I wish when I cook, but, as I discovered about a month ago the food that I do NOT fix from scratch has a much higher salt content than anything that I fix. So, I will not know the damage for a couple of days to allow the salt to get out of my system

It was a good visit: we laughed and talked and had a good time. I felt a little sorry for my Son in law: they brought their 2 cats and I have a cat, and when the people were asleep the cats kind of had a riot every night! I would wake up to tufts of carpet scattered about and a ransacked container of kitty treats.I did not mind: the carpet needs replacing anyways and I just bought more kitty treats. The rest of us slept through the nightly revels but my Son in Law did not! 

He let it be known that when he got back on Saturday that he was taking all of Sunday off.


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

I lost 3 lbs this week!! Water must be working. I am trying to eat plenty of veggies and drink my water. 
Terri..Glad you had a good visit and hope your SIL gets rested


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Three pounds in one week is a lot - fantastic in fact. 

When I decided to get serious about losing weight I also decided that a pound a week would be my goal. I was quite shocked that a friend sneered at this. I guess she didn't do the math. A pound a week is 52 pounds a year. 

I stayed right on target but had to reduce my portions and increase my walking as I got lighter. The more you weigh the more calories you burn when exercising so the weight comes off faster. The lighter you are the slower the weight loss but who cares as long as it is going!!


----------

